# Lifestyle change



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I'm creating this thread to keep track of my weight loss. I've decided this is the year that I'm going to start really working at it. I'm 23 6'2'' and weighed in yesterday at 270.8 lbs. I've been as high as 315+ and am hoping to get down to 215 by the end of the year and see if I want to lose more after that. If all things go as planned I'd love to be 230 by the end of May so that I would look and feel better by the summer. I won't be able to do much riding until the snow and cold disappear so I will be going to the gym after work and do some weightlifting with a lot of cardio. Cardio will be my main focus, as I've lifted before and noticed no difference in weight, but gained a lot of muscle. I'll be doing some weightlifting so I do not lose much of the muscle that I have now.

My biggest problem is portion control and I will be taking charge of that more. I've been eating much more salads, but I use Ranch dressing which I've read doesn't help when you're trying to lower caloric intake. Any ideas on a different dressing? I eat at a restaurant for lunch everyday and hopefully this summer we will bring our lunches with us. Otherwise I will just continue to eat salads. I'm trying to incorporate more fruits and veggies into my diet as well, but it will just take some time before I can get fully used to it. Any response to help me achieve my goal would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## misterjason (Jan 30, 2011)

I was in the same boat. Loved me some ranch dressing. Then I decided to try to make my own Balsamic vinaigrette and haven't looked back. It is a dramatically different taste, but I totally dig the tartness and bite of the balsamic that I make. Plus it has a nuanced flavor from the garlic being in it.

In terms of stuff you can buy, most balsamic vinaigrettes you can buy are ****. Make your own with extra virgin olive oil, balsamic vinegar, grey poupon coarse ground mustard, powdered garlic, and some honey to taste.

The Annie's Naturals you can buy aren't horrible for you. The Goddess one has an interesting and complex tahini taste and has about half the calories of full-on ranch dressing.

But I wouldn't sweat the dressing too much anyhow. If your diet is so perfect and immaculate that you are worrying about the 2 tbsp of ranch dressing that you are putting on your salad every day, then you are doing pretty good.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

My diet is definitely not perfect or immaculate. Thanks for the info on the dressing though!


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm the same age and the same weight right now after losing 48 lbs over the past year. I have faith in you bro. I made the same decision to live a healthier life last March and I have worked my ass off to get where I am today. My weight loss goal is similar to your's as well. I was 317 when I started and I want to lose 100 lbs all together.

The best thing I've done for my diet is packing my lunch and cutting out all fried food, all candy, and all soda. I used to go to restaurants every day too and I sit in an office all day so I don't get exercise during the day. I make up for it by packing healthy lunches and eating oatmeal or grainy (like Kashi) cereal for breakfast. My dinners are usually some form of chicken, soup, salad, or pasta. Planning a decent diet is fairly easy once you figure out what you like.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

You can do it!!!

I have lead a dormant lifestyle for the past 15 years. This Christmas, after weighing in over 300lbs, I finally decided to do something about it. Started January 3rd. Diet: consume less than 2000 calories/day. Exercise: burn at least 3000 calories a day. Method: I do 40 minutes of hard cardio (treadmill/recumbent bike) 4-5 days a week, then lift with a trainer 2 days a week. I usually burn 3500 calories a day, so in 59 days, I've lost 31 lbs. Now 271 and getting ready to buy my first mtn bike. Hopefully the extra cardio will melt the pounds even more.

The best thing for me was buying an armband that tracks steps/exercise time/calories burned. I enter my weight each morning online and also enter my meals and track calories to keep it in check. My trainer tells me that a 1000 calorie deficit per day should result in a 1-2# a week weight loss. Some days I burn more than 4500 if I am on my feet most of the day. Costco sells the armband if anyone's interested. I got mine from my gym, but the costco one looks the same.

Good luck, I'm heading toward 210-215 (hopefully by Thanksgiving).


----------



## BubColorado (Jan 30, 2004)

Vinegrette.

My advice on weight loss (I'm a former Clydesdale - down to 198 lbs.) is to cut out anything that is white (bread, pasta, white rice, etc.) and don't drink calories (except for beer of course).


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

BubColorado said:


> Vinegrette.
> 
> My advice on weight loss (I'm a former Clydesdale - down to 198 lbs.) is to cut out anything that is white (bread, pasta, white rice, etc.) and don't drink calories (except for beer of course).


+1 I'm trying to be an ex-Clyde... I'm a hair under 6'5" and 210#. I was over 300# before changing my lifestyle. I have a sedantary job and ate at restuarants every day.

Drop the simple carb (most white crap), sugar, and do not drink any calories even diet sodas! This includes juices. Don't drink those either. Small healthy complex carb or protein snacks throughout the day will take care of the hunger and caffeine cravings.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

vinaigrette on salads, soon you can be happy with just vinegar to season the salads. you'll enjoy the freshness of the veggies and not want to gloss over. sashimi if you can afford it (i treat myself once a month), ceviche at mexican restaurants, venison, boiled chicken with salsa, steamed veggies, whole grain minute rice.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I actually quit drinking soda quite a few years ago and only drink water and beer. After this weekend I think I'm going to try to not get drunk every weekend. I know that really kills me on the hangover day. I'll have to give vinaigrette a try. I usually have a glass of orange juice in the morning and for lunch I've been sticking to salads. At supper I eat "bad" food, but try to limit my portion. If I get hungry later at night I'll start having a piece of fruit and less sweets. 

I went to the gym last night and went on the elliptical for about a half hour or so. Can definitely tell I hadn't been on there in a while. I felt really good afterwards though. I'm going to start lifting weights as soon as my shoulder starts feeling better. Slipped on a roof the other day and landed on my bad shoulder so it's a tad tender.

I'll be updating this thread at least once a week with what I'm doing, and what my weight is. I appreciate all of the feedback and encouragement. It definitely helps me stay motivated.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

toxicity_27 said:


> I actually quit drinking soda quite a few years ago and only drink water and beer. After this weekend I think I'm going to try to not get drunk every weekend. I know that really kills me on the hangover day. I'll have to give vinaigrette a try. I usually have a glass of orange juice in the morning and for lunch I've been sticking to salads. At supper I eat "bad" food, but try to limit my portion. If I get hungry later at night I'll start having a piece of fruit and less sweets.
> 
> I went to the gym last night and went on the elliptical for about a half hour or so. Can definitely tell I hadn't been on there in a while. I felt really good afterwards though. I'm going to start lifting weights as soon as my shoulder starts feeling better. Slipped on a roof the other day and landed on my bad shoulder so it's a tad tender.
> 
> *I'll be updating this thread at least once a week with what I'm doing, and what my weight is.* I appreciate all of the feedback and encouragement. It definitely helps me stay motivated.


I'm looking forward to it! One step at a time... If you plateau look for another change to make! You'll get there! It's way worth it!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement dadtorbn! I read your thread at the beginning of the year and it inspired me to take charge of my life.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well this morning 3/5/11 I'm down to 267.8. I'm having some trouble avoiding cravings/temptations. What did you guys do to avoid them? Also, what do you recommend for breakfast? I'm trying to find something that will fill me up, but won't be a bad food.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Breakfast for me is two cups of coffee with Splenda with Fiber, and fat free Coffee Mate. Then I eat a 200-250 calorie protein bar (Costco). Friends who have been successful eat instant oatmeal, have a V8, a banana, an egg-white omelet with veggies and hot sauce. Pretzels are a great craving food. I'm almost done needing them, but two servings of pretzels are only 220 calories. Whey protein shakes with water, ice and banana are also great. About 350 calories and good protein. Fresh fruit always works too. Drink tons of water, eat a few sugar free hard candies, chew gum, fresh cut veggies, etc...


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*In the same boat.*

Toxicity,

I too recently decided to make some changes. I got on the scale after avoiding it for almost 2 years and topped out at 260.0 which is the heaviest I have been in my entire 42 year life. I spent almost 20 years pretty active and camped around 230lbs eating anything and everything I wanted. Obviously those days are over. I decided right there on the scale that I was making some changes. I rode my old mountain bike (Wally World Cheapo Murray) a couple of times and the thing sounded like the rims were going to come apart and the brakes were horrible (i.e. barely stopped my butt!). After scouring this site to get educated, I went to my local bike store last Friday and selected a 2011 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er after riding several models (Giant, Cannondale, etc). I upgraded the pedals to clipless, bought some shoes, gloves, chamois boxer briefs and helmet. The thing that sold me was the price point and full hydraulic discs w/ awesome braking. I've been road riding about 5 miles every other day on very hilly courses until my butt and legs come back and watching what I eat. Portion control, NO junk food, NO chocolate, NO Soda, One-A-Day vitamins, and lots of fruits, nuts, and vegetables. I've eaten more grapes and apples in the last week then I did in the last 2 years. After a week I've dropped 3.6 lbs but feel a whole lot better. My goal weight is 200 even. If I can get there it will be the lightest I've been since 11th grade. We'll see!

Keep up the good work and I'll drop in from time to time, see how your doing, and give you an update.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

toxicity_27 said:


> Well this morning 3/5/11 I'm down to 267.8. I'm having some trouble avoiding cravings/temptations. What did you guys do to avoid them? Also, what do you recommend for breakfast? I'm trying to find something that will fill me up, but won't be a bad food.


Drop the OJ. Eat an orange. It's way better for you. Eat some low fat or fat free protein and fruit. If you're still hungry wait a little bit and eat more fruit. It takes a couple of weeks to get off the simple carb roller coaster. Stick with it. As you have success your tastes will change and your cravings for crap will be replaced by cravings for good food. Skip the artificial sweeteners also. They're not needed.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

+1 on getting rid of the oj and any other drinks besides water. when you have a craving or temptation for food and you already ate, do something to take your mind off of it. or you can drink a big glass of water. good luck! 

it's fun when the pounds start falling off like crazy! take a look at my thread about cutting out sugar from my diet- for some reason, i'm not able to search right now.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds good guys. I'm definitely a big fan of water so you won't have to work hard to get me to drink lots of it. I'll try to stay off the OJ and start eating an orange or something else. I'm hoping this week is going to be a good weight loss week for me as I'll be going on the elliptical every night and then recovering over the weekend.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well after procrastinating all week I finally got to the gym. I went for an hour on the elliptical and felt as thought I could have gone longer, but I didn't want to push it. I feel like I'm doing better portion wise but am still having a bit of trouble keeping away from meat and such for supper. So I just dial what I eat way back from what I used to eat to try and keep things in check.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Going to hit up the gym this morning after I make some breakfast. Might head back later this afternoon or tonight and hit up the bike trainer as I'm starting to get quite antsy waiting for all this snow to melt and the trails to open.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Went to the gym again tonight. 35 minutes on the elliptical and about 20 on the trainer. I really don't like the trainers at this gym. Might get the bike out this weekend and go for a little road ride since the trails are still closed. I can't wait for this snow to disappear.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I am in the same battle right with you man.. I am 5'10 and roughly 245-250# but 48 years old. It is my goal to eat healthier and make cycling an everyday part of my life..that includes errands etc, by bike! Can't wait for the trails to open!! We can do dis!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Right on. I haven't noticed much weight change but I can already pull my belt tighter, and I feel as though I look "thinner" when I look in the mirror. I got sick this weekend after trying to fight it off for a week and a half. This week is going to be rough and I probably won't make it to the gym until maybe this weekend.

Also I've basically decided that to keep up the wight loss I'm going to need to go the gym on the weekends. I will take it easier over the weekends as it will be more of a recovery thing, but I tend to lose most of what I've worked for during the week over the weekend, so I'll make this change and hope it helps.


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just a little advice, find out what your bmi is and then find out how many calories you need to eat daily in order to be in maintenance. Maintenance means staying at your current weight without gaining or losing any weight. Once you find out what your maintenance number is, eat 500 calories less than that daily and you should have a steady 2 lbs weekly weight loss provided you get exercise. I'm 5' 8" and used to be 275 today I'm 200 lbs and I feel great. 

Good Luck


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

rcp916 said:


> Just a little advice, find out what your bmi is and then find out how many calories you need to eat daily in order to be in maintenance. Maintenance means staying at your current weight without gaining or losing any weight. Once you find out what your maintenance number is, eat 500 calories less than that daily and you should have a steady 2 lbs weekly weight loss provided you get exercise. I'm 5' 8" and used to be 275 today I'm 200 lbs and I feel great.
> 
> Good Luck


500 less than maintenance is good for 1 pound per week:

500 x 7 days = 3500

1 pound = 3500 calories


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Weekends are tough...*



toxicity_27 said:


> ... I tend to lose most of what I've worked for during the week over the weekend, so I'll make this change and hope it helps.


I had two weekends that between weddings, dinner with friends, and a charity event with a 5 Star Mexican Chef and a few dozen margaritas, I thought I was going to gain it all back.

My trick so far is to invite friends to my house where I can control the meal and bringing them to activities during the Weekend day that are more active like paddling, cycling, and hiking. So far they have been very open to it. I have lost 10lbs in 4 weeks and feel a ton better. Averaging about 20 miles per week on the bike and swimming on Monday's and Wednesday's with my boys.

Keep at it!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

You need to further embrace the fact food is as addictive as drugs.....hence, the FDA. I too, used to be a lover of food. Now, I only eat for energy and survival. Read Tom Venuto's eBook, "Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle." I went from a size 42 waist to a 29. I dropped 88 pounds, strictly on cardio alone. I now have a ripped six pack and bulging veins....yet, I have NOT done a single crunch, or lifted a heavy weight, since 1988. The muscle I built up back then, was more than enough for cycling. I just needed to shed the fat I accumulated over the course of 22 years. It took nearly forever(ok, 3 years)....but I don't have the nasty-looking skin flaps associated with rapid weight loss. If you take your time losing the fat - your skin's natural elasticity will envelop your new body like shrink wrap.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I'm still getting over being sick so I might hit the gym this weekend if I feel better. Otherwise I'll be hitting it on Monday. I can't wait for this snow to be gone so that I can finally get out and hit the trails. After a weekend long binge of beer and not much else I decided that I'm going to stop drinking until further notice. 

I get exercise everyday at work so I'm not too worried about the exercise, plus I'm going to be going to the gym every night. Though when it gets nice out and I get more used to it, I'll be running outside. I'll basically only be able to hit the trails on the weekends if I'm not busy doing other crap, which sucks, but at least I get to go and ride some. Here's to hoping for a good week next week!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

urgh some of that advice was painful above.

You want to eat a healthy balanced diet, not starve yourself.

100g of fat is the RDA, try not to exceed it, but in turn try not to crash to low.
This is about a lifestyle change, not a crash diet.
Do something you can keep up, I like cake, so eat cake, just make sure I exercise.

That is a good way of motivating me, I reward myself for exercise. 
ride = cake run = cake

Rewards are a better motivator than punishment (unfortunately human nature dictates you are more likely to do the latter).

For breakfast, oatibix really fills me up. i used to eat porridge (oatmeal) as that fills you up a lot, but oatibix does it better.

And to end on a piece of info you will like. The fitter you get the lower your appetite is. You will get less hungry as time goes on, so it will get easier.

p.s. Was over 250, dropped down to 210, am climbing up again as lifting a lot of weights. I have a fat measuring weighing scale (they are awesome), my fat keeps sliding.


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bryank930 said:


> 500 less than maintenance is good for 1 pound per week:
> 
> 500 x 7 days = 3500
> 
> 1 pound = 3500 calories


I said provided the OP EXERCISES. I realize the amount of calories in a pound of fat but what kind of advice would it be to tell someone to eat at 1000 daily caloric deficit. Let's assume the op's caloric maintenance # is 2300 daily calories. That would mean that he needs to eat 1300 calories a day in order to lose 2 lbs of fat a week without exercise. That would just be a recipe for failure.

So my advice to you OP remains the same. Eat at a 500 daily caloric deficit and EXERCISE. The amount of exercise is up to you but don't over estimate the level of exercise you think you get at work. I'm sure your job is taxing but a lot of people over estimate the level of exercise they get at work. Myself included, I line pump concrete (not one of those boom crane pumps) for a living and lift 3" diameter hose's full of concrete all day long. The hose's I use weigh 75 lbs empty and when their full they weigh about 150 lbs. That being said I still managed to balloon up to 275 lbs.

I guess my point on the whole work/exercise thing is your body get's use to the everyday grind of work and adapts. So diet combined with exercise is the key to weight loss. I post with experience like I said I used to be 275 and today I'm 200 and am currently working towards a goal of 185 before I start a muscle bulking phase. Like the title under my user name says I'm a CLYDE by Choice I just don't feel right being sub 200 my overall fitness goal is to maintain 200 lbs at 10-12% body-fat. Sorry to hijack your thread OP but Bryank930 kinda got me frazzled.:thumbsup:


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I exercise every night other than Mondays. I'm going to start exercising on the weekends to keep my eating to the lower levels. I'm going to start doing some weight training, but nothing serious, and stick with the cardio. I finally got over being sick so I'm excited to get back to it and do work this week. Only two more months to try to get to my early goal.


----------



## OSUHUEY (Feb 18, 2011)

mnardo72 said:


> vinaigrette on salads, soon you can be happy with just vinegar to season the salads. you'll enjoy the freshness of the veggies and not want to gloss over. sashimi if you can afford it (i treat myself once a month), ceviche at mexican restaurants, venison, boiled chicken with salsa, steamed veggies, whole grain minute rice.


Beat me to it Vinegar and a little olive oil just to coat the salad. I im buy no means the right person to be asking but i have a unused Culinary degree from 1990. Stay away from sugars breads pastas some rice is better than others (brown rice Basmati Rice)

Think veggies and lean proteins at first then you'll get the hang of it. Play around with Herbs marinades spices. You'll find yourseld grilling alot as well.

You guys inspired me to get back to running and waiting for my trails to thaw and dry here in Ohio to ride again. Just by writing this i wanna live breath and eat a healthy life style. Turning 40 sucked last year and i think sitting on my ASS didnt help.

Thanks PEEPS


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

If you're making your own salads, mix everything up in the bowl then put it in a gallon ziplock bag, pour 1/2 the amount of dressing you would normally use then shake until everything is coated with a little dressing. You cut the calories and every bite will have dressing on it.


----------



## OSUHUEY (Feb 18, 2011)

yes what he said


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Unfortunately most of the salads I eat are at a restaurant for lunch. Though the ziploc bag trick is a good idea, I will have to give it a try. I've been eating more poultry instead of red meat lately, but have definitely been eating a lot less meat/poultry than before, and eating a lot more leafy greens. I've got 8.5 weeks until my first goal, which I will more than likely miss, but hopefully I'll at least get close. I'm hoping that by the end of the month the snow will be gone and the trails will be dry enough for me to finally go and hit them. Here's to a tough 8.5 weeks.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it's been a couple of weeks since I've updated this thread. I got sick again, so going and working out has fallen by the wayside. This week I've started to feel better so I'm going to be hitting up the gym again. The diet is going okay. I lose about 5-10 lbs a week, and then put it back on during the weekend, so I need to figure something out there. Maybe just more motivation?

I've got 5 weeks left to get my goal of 230. I think I can get there if I just really buckle down during the weekends, and kick more ass during the week. If I get close I'll be happy, but I'm going to really strive to achieve that goal.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I'm going to have to get a new scale since for some reason mine stopped working. Ate too much for Easter so I'm going to be getting back into the swing of things this week, and will be hitting it very hard in the coming weeks to try and get close to my goal.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I cut part of my finger off with a saw yesterday so I wont be riding or doing any exercise for a while. Though I will be able to keep track of what I eat better. Guess I'll have to start going for walks or something. Nothing ever seems to go the right way for me.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your tough luck. Especially cutting your finger off....wow!!! 

Hopefully you will find someway to get a ride in & stay motivated even missing part of a finger......wow again!!! 

You can do alot in 4 weeks with proper changes to your diet. Hang in there.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your finger! Hang in there and follow docs' advice. When you can start cardio look into spinning. Either a computer thing like a Life Cycle or an actual spin class. They'll help get you the cardio you want to help get to your goals. Also, like Shocker99 posted, keep up on your dietary changes. After all, your goals are lifestyle change not quick fix!

Keep at it! Things WILL turn around!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep it up man, sorry about the finger, I know how that goes. I got sidetracked last summer with a bench grinder and my left index finger. 

Watch what you eat closely, I think you can put a bigger dent in your weight with your food intake than through biking. Get back to it once you're healthy again!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well the doctor said the finger is looking better, so that definitely brightened my day. Though she said she wasn't sure when I'd be able to get back to work. Wish I could even just get out and ride on the road, but I basically can't use my right hand at all. Hopefully I'll be able to do some long distance walking soon without the finger throbbing.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

Stay strong and get through it. Dont let the injury get in the way of your long term goals. Do any exercise you are capable of in the mean time.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been pretty depressed about my whole finger and not being able to do anything for the past 3 weeks. I was able to do a little bit of work, and will be trying to do some more tomorrow. I'm going to be getting back on track with my diet and with whatever exercises I'm able to do. I'm contemplating making a spreadsheet to help me keep track of my weight, what exercise I did and so on so I can see what works for me. If anyone has any ideas on a spreadsheet that'd be great. I really just need to get over the depression and get motivated again.

Oh, and the orthopedist said my finger looked very good and was healing nicely. I have another appointment in a week so I'm waiting on the good word.

I brought my Rockhopper to the LBS on Saturday to get a free tuneup, and that seemed to boost my attitude quite a bit as well, so here's to hoping for a faster recovery.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

Journal everything! From what you eat to what activity you do. It will hold you accountable as well as help you better track what works and what doesnt.


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

Focus on weightlifting (squats and deadlifts and other compound exercises) more than cardio. You need to build up muscle mass in order to increase your metabolism. And when you do cardio, make it interval training (I recommend stair running), rather than steady state. Much more effective. Also, don't let your finger injury slow you down too much... you still got nine of them working good, right ? Shouldn't stop you from light lifting or riding.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I basically can't use my right hand for much of anything. I'm going to be getting my bike back this weekend hopefully so I plan on going on some paved rides to see how the finger takes it. It still throbs quite a bit from time to time and I still have to keep it elevated, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

toxicity_27 said:


> Well I basically can't use my right hand for much of anything. I'm going to be getting my bike back this weekend hopefully so I plan on going on some paved rides to see how the finger takes it. It still throbs quite a bit from time to time and I still have to keep it elevated, so we'll see how it goes.


It would likely be worthwhile to do a lot of core exercises (various types of crunches and plank exercises), and leg exercises (squats, calf raises, etc.). That way you'll still be burning/building during the time you can't use your hand. Don't forget about walking/running and calisthenics for your cardio work.

Try single leg squats without any weight, your body weight alone would be a great leg workout.

You can do it like this without the dumb-bells:


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

toxicity_27 said:


> Well I basically can't use my right hand for much of anything. I'm going to be getting my bike back this weekend hopefully so I plan on going on some paved rides to see how the finger takes it. It still throbs quite a bit from time to time and I still have to keep it elevated, so we'll see how it goes.


DO NOT GIVE UP!

Make a change and commit to it! Ideally something on both the diet and exercise regimens!

Make it habit then pick something else and change it. There's no reason why you can not make small permanent lifestyle changes now! After all, your finger is a small bump in the road of life (no offense meant). Whatever it is you'll adapt and move on. That said, I hope it heals quickly and your able to pursue the path you had previously chosen!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Definitely not giving up. Getting "re-motivated" seems like the proper term. Hopefully when I get home from work tomorrow I won't be so tired so that I'll be able to see what kind of exercise I can accomplish. Just going back to work has helped me lose a couple of pounds because I'm more active. I just need to really get my head into the food I eat. 

I appreciate everyone helping me get my mind straight. I'm going to be making a spreadsheet/journal tonight and will start tracking everything tomorrow. I really want to get out and do a bit of running, but I'm going to need to work into that. I'm hoping in a month or so the finger is completely healed and I can finally be back on track. Thanks for the encouragement everyone.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Good luck with everything! I'm not using it as much anymore, but often use FitDay.com to track calories, and lately google documents to keep track of my workouts. I have it where i record the time on trainer (time of day i trained) duration, and how I felt. 

Currently doing 2 days on 1 day off, and from there planned out my workouts through the races so I know I have to go be accountable on my worksheet and have a little pride that I reach those mini goals. Currently it's adding 5 minutes on the saddle for each 2 day burst. Perhaps you could do something even with walking/jogging/stairs if biking proves too be too much on your finger


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

dude you have an ipod? I use mine for radio while working out(built in speakers). Also there is a App called "lose it!" which tracks your progress with a cool built in spreadsheet. Also my little bit of advice, do anything you can to keep yourself out from in front the TV screen. I understand a computer and thinking about riding/being healthy. But as I am kinda in your boat just way shorter. I find if I just keep busy around the house too such as sweeping every day, clean every day instead of every weekend you will not miss tv, your house will be cleaner, you will feel better about yourself, you will burn calories keeping busy. I know I went from 8+hours in games/tv a day to 2 tops and I am just amazed how tiring cleaning a house can be when your body goes to crap. good luck stay strong. 
DB


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I actually don't watch too much tv. Maybe on average an hour a day. I'm usually always out doing something, it's just that we've been putting in long hours at work since I've gotten back and I don't have the energy to do anything. I know this weekend I will be getting out and being active. Whenever I workout I have my iPod on me, or I would probably go crazy. On average at work I probably walk around the jobsite at least a mile everyday. I just need to get more active after work again. I've been doing better with the diet, which has helped me since I've gotten back to work to lose around 7 pounds. Won't be too much beer drinking going on this weekend either as I'm not joining my friends on a trip to go fourwheeling, so that's a plus as well.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd like to also add to get a good night's rest. Shoot for 8 hours a night and stay on a regular schedule.


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

agreed on a good night sleep. I just put it together that you are in the construction industry. Drywall? Carpentry? if your a journeyman you got all the workout opportunities you need. I know when I did construction your body gets pushed so eat lots of muscle building foods and without the sugars/white bread crap I see you doing this man. You are in a job where you can keep your body in motion that's the best job to have for your body... until your way older, hard on a man in his 70's.... imagine what its like for the computer tech who sits under an air-conditioner all day. IMO those guys are the ones who really suffer, I mean thousands of years of our bodies evolving and that evolution was NOT directed towards chair sitting IMO. you got the tools man im cheering for you. I am 5'6 250 pounds down from 265. I used to be 280 lost to 180 and gained it all back again myself. I blame my marriage and baby who is now 15 months and my chair ridden job... I hope to be like Dave Ramsey from fat to skinny to fat to skinny. 
DB


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

The whole sleep thing is tough as I don't sleep well at all and probably average about 4-5 hours a night. DB, I build pole sheds and such, Definitely a good workout when you're able to do everything. Hopefully will have the bike back this weekend so I can try riding, or I can always just give my 26er a quick tuneup that's good enough to get rolling. Thanks for the encouragement, it really helps. Definitely have changed my attitude towards this change and will be back kicking ass at it again.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Got the bike back last night and decided to go for a ride today to test out the waters. Felt great getting back on the bike, but I noticed a few things that I'll have to fix. The finger hurt a bit, but I'll have to get out to a trail to test out how bad it will really be. Hopefully it's nothing I can't deal with. Now I'm excited to finally be able to do some biking.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, thats great to hear. 

Maybe a little ibuprofen before your ride to help w/ discomfort.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally got time to create a spreadsheet to track everything. Inputing the food really got me irritated at myself. I need to do a much better job at watching what I eat. Found out today that the lumberyard that we go through is doing a weight loss competition! My boss and I decided to join in. This definitely increases my motivation. I'm disappointed it only lasts for a month, but anything is better than nothing. I will hopefully be heading up to the trails this weekend if the rain holds off, otherwise I will have to settle for going around town or hitting up the paved trail. Let's kick this thing into high gear!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Drop the simple carbs, all salt, NO FAST FOOD, minimize/drop alcocol (especially beer!) and no sugar/corn syrup. Eat more fruit, raw veggies for snacks and lean protein. The weight will fall off fast if your dietary habits aren't good now. IT WILL SUCK A LOT FOR 4-6 weeks! You'll have low energy in the afternoons for a while while your body relearns to metabolize fat for a fuel instead of making you hungry for crap quick fix simple carbs (pretzles, chips, candy bars etc...)

Simple carbs:
bread, most rice, anything with flour, sugar/corn syrup

I guarantee you will have success and significant weight loss! IT WILL SUCK! Your body will adapt as will your tastes. If you stick with it you will come out the other side a new healthier happier man!

An excellent reference/tutorial website!

Just my opinion...
YMMV


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I'm already feeling better about what I ate today. Need to just keep it all in check. Heading to the gym later tonight to burn some calories. Probably do a light weight routine and then cardio, or maybe just cardio depending on how tired I am.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

How's it going?


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Toxicity, I read that you're not getting good sleep. I had the issue about 6 months ago, I would wake up with headaches and was always tired. I went to see my Dr. and he recommended a sleep study. I found out I have Sleep Apnea, most likely from the extra weight I am carrying. Since then I have been using a Cpap machine for sleeping and have never felt better. Now that I have been working out and riding bikes the weight has been falling off at a good rate 3-5lbs a week, started at 327 down to 283.

Good Sleep is everything.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

EnduroT said:


> How's it going?


It's going quite well actually. I'm down 6 pounds and haven't had the time or weather cooperation to do any riding or running. This weekend is supposed to be decent so I will be doing a fair amount of exercise and no drinking.



widetrack said:


> Hey Toxicity, I read that you're not getting good sleep. I had the issue about 6 months ago, I would wake up with headaches and was always tired. I went to see my Dr. and he recommended a sleep study. I found out I have Sleep Apnea, most likely from the extra weight I am carrying. Since then I have been using a Cpap machine for sleeping and have never felt better. Now that I have been working out and riding bikes the weight has been falling off at a good rate 3-5lbs a week, started at 327 down to 283.
> 
> Good Sleep is everything.


I've had this problem for around 5 or 6 years now. I just get too stressed and lay awake thinking about various things. I joke to my friends saying I wished I had a switch for my brain so I could just shut it off at night. I've gotten used to the not sleeping, and sleep a little better on the weekends. Hopefully with this weight loss my sleep will increase and my stress levels will go down.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well since the weather has been hit or miss lately I finally hit the gym. Got 8.5 miles in on the trainer, and then went 15 minutes on the elliptical on some program I hadn't tried before. Feel pretty damn good after all of it so I know I will be heading back again tomorrow.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

I really need to get off my ass and ride more. Been doing weekends because I can get up in time for a ride in the AM, but during the week, I just don't feel like riding in 100f+ weather..


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

For me, I use the heat as motivation. It helps me sweat off more weight.

But I also have been thinking about adding morning rides too. I enjoy the quieter time of day as well.


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

good luck on this week, sorry to hear about the weather, rain?? I have been lucky with the weather as its been rid-able daily. I am about to have a month vacation of strait bike riding before my electrician apprenticeship starts so time to drop some pounds and build the muscles for the job to come. BTW I am right in between 245 and 240 now and see myself getting in the 230's shortly, its a journey but its nice to start feeling results from the lifestyle changes.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea, it's basically rained all week, and looks to be raining for another week. Though I can go to the gym and ride the trainer it just doesn't compare to the real thing.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

The best thing you could do is go raw vegan. Don't couple it with any significant workout but if your main aim is weight loss there is nothing better. Before I went to uni I was 230, I went raw vegan for about a month and a half and lost 30lbs... It's the hardest thing you'll ever try and it takes a lot of will power but it works. Keep in mind though that you can never return to your old diet, once you start to take in a lot of calories your body will do a better job of retaining them and you'll end up heavier then before you started. In sum, go raw for about two months, then start working out, if you need motivation read some books on them, it might sound stupid but it really does a great job of motivating you.


----------



## ZBoater (Jun 14, 2011)

Keep up the good work. I weighed in at 287 about six years back (I'm 42 now and 6' tall) and have been up and down like a yoyo. I finally hit 199 last month - it's been 20 years since I last saw that. Biking was the key for me, along with Weight Watchers. And when I can't ride I walk or hit the gym. Key is to do something, anything, consistently to keep that body moving. 

To keep it off requires a lifestyle change (like the thread title). Congratulations on deciding to make it.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just downloaded MyFitnessPal to help me keep track of the calories I eat and burn. Been playing around with it a little bit and seems like a really cool app. Thanks for the encouragement everyone! Now if the rain would just stop.


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

well its been a while, how are things?


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

I myself is still being lazy...  Damn heat. But I'm starting to get motivated. Talked with my doc about a few things I had going on (been depressed for a looooooooooong time). So we'll see how that goes. But this weekend, I need to get out and get back at it.. Been drinking less bad things and eating less, so less of one thing means I need to do more of another. That and when I was at my doc last week I asked how much I weighed when I first came in back in 2008 and saw where I was now. That's a big motivation factor.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dirty Bastard said:


> well its been a while, how are things?


Things are going good. Been really tired after work so it really takes a lot of motivation to get out and do things, but I'm toughing it out. Celebrated my birthday last weekend so that wasn't good for the diet, but I'm back on track this week, and have another week until the weigh in for the competition. It hasn't motivated me as much as I thought it would, but I know with this last week I'm going to kick it into high gear and then ease off and get back to normal. Finger is doing good, I've done some wakeboarding so I know I can bike no problem. Now I just need the weather to cooperate.

Also, this is my first day using MyFitnessPal and I absolutely love it! Definitely going to help me in the long run.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Loving this app. It's so easy to use and eating what it recommends for me to lose 2lbs a week is hard. I don't eat anywhere near that much, so I've lost quite a bit of weight already. Weigh in is on Friday, and I need to buckle down these next couple days to win!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

toxicity_27 said:


> Loving this app. It's so easy to use and eating what it recommends for me to lose 2lbs a week is hard. I don't eat anywhere near that much, so I've lost quite a bit of weight already. Weigh in is on Friday, and I need to buckle down these next couple days to win!


What's your ID on MFP? I'll add you as a friend!

I just ordered the Eat to Live book. I'll be trying that diet out soon here. My weight has pretty much stalled at 223. I'm going to have to really buckle down if I want to be a healthy 180-190 by my wedding in September.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

My ID is binsfejo. I've only accessed it from my phone so far. The big weigh in is tomorrow so hopefully it will all go over well.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow it's been a while since I've updated. Had a lot of stuff going on so I've been busy and haven't been keeping the best track. Going to start keeping better track and updating this more often. I'm hoping to hit the trails for the first time sometime this weekend, but we will see what happens.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep the faith!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I've been having a rough go of it. Finally started logging again, and will be running after work hopefully 4 days a week. My back and ankle started acting up again, but I figure that losing weight will help make both feel better. Starting to get the motivation back is nice, now to just follow through.


----------



## damien1350 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm right there with you man. Been trying to stay on a good plan, but my schedule has been so crazy it's nearly impossible. I guess we just have to keep at it.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Down 5 pounds so far this week. Hopefully I'll keep it under control this weekend.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

A few years ago, I lost 47lbs :ciappa: in a family edition of biggest loser - I won. The trick is pretty simple in theory - here is what I did.

*Breakfast*:
Breakfast drink and a piece of fruit for breakfast 
-or-
Bowl of healthier cereal (not sugary stuff) and a piece of fruit

*Lunch*
Breakfast drink
-or-
One sandwich with minimal condiments but a lot of veggies, i.e. pickles/peppers/lettuce/tomatoe/etc.

*Snack*
Any fruit or vegetables
Note: I didn't completely eliminate the good stuff like chips etc., but I did limit the frequency and amount of intake.

*Dinner*
Whatever is on the proverbial menu, BUT only one plate, absolutely no seconds and the plate could not be overflowing :nono:.

*Additional Rules*
No eating after dinner - none :nono:.

*Exercise*
Walk, calisthenics, Bowflex
I didn't have a bike back then, just got my bike this month. But adding a few bike rides a week will only help!

Routine: I would do some calisthenicsand exercises on the Bowflex during the day, then go for about a 30-45 minute quick paced walk after dinner.

I discovered the key is the discipline on the food intake. You must think as food as fuel, not pleasure :madman:. Once you change your mindset (fuel vs. pleasure) a whole new perspective comes to light :yesnod:.

Also, don't be afraid to eat the occasional treat, if you don't you are more likely to fail, because you will start to crave things. If you want something 'nice' - eat it, just not as much and not after dinner time. Additionally, I only drank cold or hot green tea with nothing in it or water throughout the day. In the evening, after dinner, I would treat myself to a cup a hot regular (black) tea with a splash of milk.

It worked for me...good luck :thumbsup:.

Disclaimer: I have since gained back about 20-25lbs of the lose due to lack of exercise and less discipline.:incazzato:


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Every year, in March, I drop 15-17 lbs - that's in one month. Years ago, I started a program with Matt in Boulder to get down to racing weight every year and shed what the cold winter packed on. Well, couple years ago, Matt published a book with the same program in it..."Racing Weight" Won't starve you and works!!!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it was a pretty rough weekend, but I know this weekend will be relaxing since my friends will be gone. Might even be able to finally get the bike out for a ride.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't have any room in my vehicle for my bike, and since I don't have a bike rack it couldn't ride on the outside. I did have a nice relaxing weekend away camping though. I did a 2.6 mile roundtrip hike with lot of elevation change. It brought me to what I believe is either the highest point in the county or the central region of Minnesota. Either way the hike there was brutal, took me about an hour with a few stops to look at the scenery. I also neglected to realized the jeans and a sweatshirt were not the ideal clothing for going on a hike. I'm going to be looking into getting a gym membership again pretty soon here because the weather is cooling down. Also I'm planning (I say this a lot) of getting the bike out either this weekend or next weekend. I need to do it since I haven't ridden all year


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I woke up this morning saying I'm going biking tomorrow (Saturday) morning come hell or high water. I had a friend of mine call me this afternoon asking me to help him and his brother out working on a shed they're building tomorrow. Now I've got to come up with a good excuse not to go, so I can hit the trails instead..finally.


----------



## durianC (Sep 6, 2011)

I was heavy growing up. I suffered a serious knee injury at 21 when I weighed 285lbs. I had been as high as 295. I immediately began a caloric restriction regiment to lose weight. Over the last 13 years I have found many things that worked and did not work for me. My weight has dipped to 195 and gone back up to 240 when I was powerlifting. I am sitting at around 220 right now. I adopted a raw food lifestyle a little over 5 years ago. Losing weight the first couple of times on raw food was extremely easy. I try to avoid all processed foods including salad dressings. I tend to use avocado ir some other kind of nut based fat to add flavor to the salad and keep me satiated.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Been going good so far this week. Been eating less and tracking via My Fitness Pal. If I don't have to redo a fence this weekend I will be hitting up the trails. Found my gym pass and am going to be checking prices tonight, will start going again at the beginning of October. I'm contemplating joining the National Guard so I really need to lose the weight and get some more muscle.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

toxicity_27 said:


> Been going good so far this week. Been eating less and tracking via My Fitness Pal. If I don't have to redo a fence this weekend I will be hitting up the trails. Found my gym pass and am going to be checking prices tonight, will start going again at the beginning of October. I'm contemplating joining the National Guard so I really need to lose the weight and get some more muscle.


First, good job on the diet changes...

Now exercise...

Bring your stuff tonight and work out tonight! Do not put off exercise that can be done TODAY! Just my 2 cents. Do not make excuses for yourself, let people stop you nor care what anyone else thinks! If getting in shape is a priority in your life you might as well make sure other people understand it also! If I caved everytime someone gave me grief (my wife) for training (riding, running or swimming) I would still be on my way to cariac central. Oh! She thinks it's a mid life crisis...:lol: Instead I got out for a 51 mile 6kft climbing ride Sunday. It's something so far beyond the scope of what I thought possible when I started it's not even funny. On Oct. 1st I'll do a 103mile 8.5k ft supported road ride. You're young and unmarried (I think)... As the Nike advertisement says... Just do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

dadtorbn said:


> First, good job on the diet changes...
> 
> Now exercise...
> 
> Bring your stuff tonight and work out tonight! Do not put off exercise that can be done TODAY! Just my 2 cents. Do not make excuses for yourself, let people stop you nor care what anyone else thinks! If getting in shape is a priority in your life you might as well make sure other people understand it also! If I caved everytime someone gave me grief (my wife) for training (riding, running or swimming) I would still be on my way to cariac central. Oh! She thinks it's a mid life crisis...:lol: Instead I got out for a 51 mile 6kft climbing ride Sunday. It's something so far beyond the scope of what I thought possible when I started it's not even funny. On Oct. 1st I'll do a 103mile 8.5k ft supported road ride. You're young and unmarried (I think)... As the Nike advertisement says... Just do it!:thumbsup:


I'm going to be starting later because right now I'm working 12+ hour days, and am worn out by the time I get home. Plus, since the gym bills monthly at the beginning of the month it makes more sense just to wait a week and then go. Also, I need to get my workout plan written down, something I'm going to do this weekend. I've noticed that although I'm not eating "much" healthier, but a bit and also eating less that the weight seems to be shedding off. I'm not starving all the time either which is good. I had contemplated doing the juice diet, but with going out for lunch everyday (which I hate) it's almost impossible. Also I'd like to change my lifestyle and not diet, which is what this is all about.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it's time for an update. My clothes seem to be fitting quite a bit looser which is a great surprise. The weight hasn't been shedding off as much, but I figure that's because I haven't been doing any fitness outside of what I get at work. That will be changing this weekend. I will be getting a gym membership again, and will be doing weight training and more cardio than I used to. I'm going to be hitting the trails on Saturday hopefully for a few hours. I need to get more riding in before the snow starts flying. I think I'm down something like 10 lbs or so since I started tracking sometime in June. Which since I wasn't taking things quite as seriously as I should have been, isn't too bad I don't think.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hit the trails yesterday. Holy crap am I out of shape. Met some guy that was kind of freaking me out by asking me a lot of questions. I'm sure he was just trying to be friendly, but it was a bit awkward. Tracking is going good, and I'm ready to start working out again.


----------



## Rush 29 (Oct 3, 2011)

Newbie to MTBR here . . .

1yr ago, i was, 49yrs old @ 6' 7" & 400 lbs ( hard to find scale's that go that high )
Currently I'm, 50 yrs old @ 6' 7" & 290 lbs ( better ! )

Always been heavy, 3 yrs ago I got a part time job delivering PIZZA, was about 300lbs then
This job rocks, but the food, OMG, keep me away !

Just lost weight by lowering my calorie intake & fat intake, no exercise

Now I need to exercise, 29er is in order soon !

Never liked to exercise or weight train & i've done both, But I do/did enjoy bike riding,
That why I'm here !

My biggest problem is eating late & insomnia
Gonna sub a late night bike ride for food & that should help me sleep better too.

Will be back to visit, see how others are doing & get encouragement from ALL who have struggled with weight issues :thumbsup:


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I finally had a day off so I could head to the gym and get a membership. Got a 1 year contract to basically make sure that I keep going. Found a workout online that I'm planning on modifying a little bit, and also asked a buddy of mine who is a personal trainer for some help. Going to be hitting it hard this fall and winter. I'm ready to shed some weight. Wish I had more time in the day to get out to the trails, but so much stuff is going on, and I seem to be busy every weekend. Hopefully the snow doesn't fly anytime soon and I have some more time to get to the trails.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea, the whole alcohol part is going to be tough, since that's basically what my weekends consist of. I'm young still so I like to party, and I know that I should cut out the alcohol, but I'm starting to workout again, and working on the food so I should be noticing some changes.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well there was no drinking for me this weekend, and it was great! I really liked waking up and not feeling like death. I broke my hand so working out kind of sucks, but I'm toughing through it. Really starting to enjoy it again. I can't believe I ever stopped. Really need to watch what I eat, especially as the holidays come around. I know my goals, and I know I will achieve them, I just need to suck it up and keep at it. Depending on the weather this weekend, I may also decide to do a nice fall ride around the trails. Weather hasn't been cooperating too much around here lately so getting rides in is tough.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

toxicity_27 said:


> Well there was no drinking for me this weekend, and it was great! I really liked waking up and not feeling like death.


Outstanding... Stay focused! For me I would reward myself by getting up early and doing something healthy (riding/spinning/running). The "high" I got from doing that far outweighed the pop from drinking! Pack on a few sessions like that and the desire for late night antics will disappear. Especially so when the waistline/weight rewards start kicking in!



toxicity_27 said:


> I broke my hand so working out kind of sucks, but I'm toughing through it. Really starting to enjoy it again. I can't believe I ever stopped. Really need to watch what I eat, especially as the holidays come around. I know my goals, and I know I will achieve them, I just need to suck it up and keep at it. Depending on the weather this weekend, I may also decide to do a nice fall ride around the trails. Weather hasn't been cooperating too much around here lately so getting rides in is tough.


Keep it up! If you really broke something in your hand get it looked at and fixed. Your legs are the strongest highest calorie burning muscles in your body. If you can't do upper body due to a hand injury do lower body until you can use your hand. However, with machines instead of free weights there's a ton of upper body stuff you can still do I would bet.

Lastly, I love spin classes. Look into one! I've been doing them for quite some time now. I guarantee they'll kick your cardio ass! Then when the weather turns you'll really be able to ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just tough through the pain. It's most likely just a fracture, so I can deal with it. Still doing upper body, and have been doing quite a bit of cardio in addition to my workout. Absolutely enjoying it. I can already tell my waistline is dropping, which just further motivates me. Just gotta keep on keepin on. 

I'm not sure if the gym I go to offers spin classes, but they do have some of the "nice" spin bikes, and a tv with some spin videos that beat the crap out of me.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

toxicity_27 said:


> I just tough through the pain. It's most likely just a fracture, so I can deal with it. Still doing upper body, and have been doing quite a bit of cardio in addition to my workout. Absolutely enjoying it. I can already tell my waistline is dropping, which just further motivates me. Just gotta keep on keepin on.
> 
> I'm not sure if the gym I go to offers spin classes, but they do have some of the "nice" spin bikes, and a tv with some spin videos that beat the crap out of me.


Good for you! Keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it's been a while since I've updated this. On 11/11/11 I was at work and fell off of the top of a barn roof. Luckily I was able to grab onto a cable that was up there, which swung me around so I was going down feet first. If it wasn't for that, I wouldn't be posting anymore. I slid down the cable a few feet and finally lost my grip, falling 35 feet onto the concrete below. Fractured two ribs, sprained both ankles, put a hole in one ankle to the bone, messed up my shoulder (MRI results hopefully tomorrow), and cut my finger down to the tendon and cut part of my palm. About 35 stitches in total. I'm slowly recovering, everything doesn't hurt near as much as it did before, though there is still some pain. On the way to the ER I was cracking jokes, because that's they only way I knew how to deal with it, while in the ER I continued laughing and cracking jokes, (even though it hurt my ribs like hell).

Sad thing is, one of the first things I thought about was how I couldn't workout for a while. Pretty disappointing. Though I'm hoping to try to get to the gym tomorrow just to walk on the treadmill. My left ankle feels pretty good, my right one still hurts quite a bit since it was the one that crushed the wooden box and got the hole put in it. I'm going to physical therapy for my shoulder, the guy thinks I just strained a muscle, so here's to hoping. Funny thing is, he mountain bikes too, so that was basically what our entire conversation was about on Tuesday. 

I'm trying to find a new job now since I never really liked this job, and don't want to do it anymore since I got hurt. Hopefully I'll be able to find something, though the search isn't going too well. I'll keep this thread updated with how my recovery is going.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

good lawd. definitely find a new job - if you were up there without any kind of safety harness, that's for the birds. best of luck on your recovery.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow that's quite the fall. Hope you have a swift recovery.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Went back today, found out that there is no tear on the rotator cuff or muscle, but there is possibly a tear in some cartilage. Doc said keep going to PT, and if it doesn't heal, they'll have to check it out more.. Great.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Shoulder has been feeling worse lately. I'm going to the gym tonight just to walk for a while, and try to do some sit ups. Ribs don't bother me too much anymore except in certain situations. Ankle is still pretty irritating, and my finger has full motion, though if I bump it against something it hurts, otherwise it's pretty good. Can't wait to be able to ride hopefully next spring. I'm also hoping that the goal I'm setting to lose 40lbs by the end of April actually comes to light. 2012 is the year I'm going to finally get my life in order.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

keep chugging. being hurt/sick really sucks. i was in the hospital for the first time in my life in 2011. besides the usual outplacement for broken bones, ct scan from hitting a tree glade skiing, etc and it suuuuuuuucked. your issue with many points of pain must be frustrating/difficult. keep your head up, do "something" as often as reasonable, like the gym visit you describe. good luck.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well went to the doctor today, he said that I need to get an arthogram, and that depending on what it shows I'd need to go to an orthopedist. Then he said that he's releasing me to go back to work, but limiting it so much that I basically can't work. Awesome.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Had an arthrogram today. Shoulder hurts like hell now. Hopefully I'll find out soon what the problem is. Also have an appointment set up with an orthopedist. Been going to the gym everyday that I'm able to, working on cardio. I really need to start eating better. That's where my fault really lies, but I'm working on it.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I have my second interview for a new job tomorrow. Would be making a lot more money, and wouldn't be near as dangerous. Hoping I get it, and then I'll have my brother around to make sure I watch what I'm eating so that'll be good.


----------



## Slevinkelevra (Jan 20, 2012)

I started out Jan 4 at 326. I've been big all of my life. Here in Richmond, there is a health institute that focuses on lifestyle changes through proper eating and exercise. Since starting it on the 4th I have lost 14 pounds and feel better than I have in years. I plan on buying my first bike in 12 years this coming week and hopefully using the crap out of it.
I have found that my motivation comes through working with other people in similar situations as myself. I think that's why the program I'm in works so well. I know the weight loss will even out at 2-4 pounds a week, but it sure is a boost to see those pounds drop!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Got the new job! I start on the 6th. I've been packing up all my stuff this week and part of last week, so I haven't been able to get to the gym. Also have been sick, had a bad sinus infection last week, and it degraded into a cold over the weekend. Once I finally get settled in, and get some cash flow I'll be joining a new gym. Should be a good change for me!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Job is going great. Got a gym membership and hit the gym yesterday. I can't lift for crap since it's been so long and my shoulder is still a bit messed up. Slowly but surely. I've been changing the way I eat, and the weight has been dropping right off. Loving it so far.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know if anybody has mentioned this or not but I have started using myfitnesspal.com to track calories. It is a phone app and can be used on the computer. Has most restaraunts menus listed and helps you understand how much your exercise is worth as well. I started at 6'1" and 270lbs so I feel your pain. 4 wks in and I've lost 13lbs and never felt overly hungry.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

mike1125biking said:


> I don't know if anybody has mentioned this or not but I have started using myfitnesspal.com to track calories. It is a phone app and can be used on the computer. Has most restaraunts menus listed and helps you understand how much your exercise is worth as well. I started at 6'1" and 270lbs so I feel your pain. 4 wks in and I've lost 13lbs and never felt overly hungry.


Wow Mike. I too use this app, and have lost 13 lbs in three weeks! I eat pretty much perfect. No starchy carbs, lean protiens, complex carbs, water only (no Soda, no Diet Soda, no fruit Juice, only water and sometimes a small glass of Non-Fat Milk). Protien Shakes, tons of veggies, low-fat dressings, Salmon, White Albacore, Skinless Grilled Chicken Breast, Whole-Grain bread, real Whole-Grain crackers (not Wheat crackers made with enriched flour, but rather whole grain), zero refined sugar, rather small amounts of honey. I still get my Starbucks fix by making my own, adding Honey only, and a little skim milk. Refined Sugar is the worst thing you can eat, and corn syrup too. This Droid app kicks ass. I know how to eat good as I used to body build, now I am doing it. Every single meal. I am 50 YO, and better shape than when I was 40.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

trmn8er said:


> Wow Mike. I too use this app, and have lost 13 lbs in three weeks! I eat pretty much perfect. No starchy carbs, lean protiens, complex carbs, water only (no Soda, no Diet Soda, no fruit Juice, only water and sometimes a small glass of Non-Fat Milk). Protien Shakes, tons of veggies, low-fat dressings, Salmon, White Albacore, Skinless Grilled Chicken Breast, Whole-Grain bread, real Whole-Grain crackers (not Wheat crackers made with enriched flour, but rather whole grain), zero refined sugar, rather small amounts of honey. I still get my Starbucks fix by making my own, adding Honey only, and a little skim milk. Refined Sugar is the worst thing you can eat, and corn syrup too. This Droid app kicks ass. I know how to eat good as I used to body build, now I am doing it. Every single meal. I am 50 YO, and better shape than when I was 40.


:thumbsup: Rip it up!!!


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been using the app for one month now and i'm down 16lbs. Riding better than I have in a long time, feel better too. I didn't really eat bad, just too much. Never realized how quickly all the little handfuls of snacks added up.


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck.

I've recently changed my diet etc and now swim 3 times a week and ride the other days and I've already dropped 3.5kgs


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, it's been a while since I updated this and everyone. Well I got a new jobs, and moved. Everything is going great so far. I moved back at the beginning of February, and weighed around 275. So far I've lost around 30 pounds. I've got 20 more I want to lose by the end of April, but we'll see how that goes. I completely changed the way I eat, and I work out all the time. I need to do a lot more cardio though. I also can't wait to get my bikes out of storage and get out on the trails! I've been busy lately, but I can expect you'll see a lot more of me know in the summer.


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, this is a cool thread. I am 6'5" and weigh in at about 380. I am a 35 year old ex football player that has been plagued with injuries. SO biking has been perfect for me. I love the thrill of riding offroad and can get a tremendous workout while doing it. As a father of four (6 year old girl, 2 year old girl, and 11 month old twin boys (oops!)) things have gotten very real for me over the past few years. I now want to live for them. So, I am taking the first steps. Right now I have my exercise in line and plan on getting the diet in check next week. Reading these posts is inspirational. I thank you all for that.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, haven't updated in a while, even though I said I was going to update more often. So I went to the movie The Avengers this weekend, and decided that I want to look like Thor, and now I'm hitting the gym all the time, and eating properly. I know it won't be easy, but I have a new updated time frame to hit my weight goal, which is the middle of July, since I have a camping trip with a bunch of my friends at that time. Haven't seen them in a long time, and I want to shock all of them. Gotta hit the gym hard now.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just found out a buddy of mine from work got a new mountain through the promotion we have going on. I need to get my bikes moved down here so I can get out and hit the trails, and get my buddy out there too. 

Been feeling kind of out of it lately so I haven't been hitting the gym hard enough lately.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

toxicity_27 said:


> Just found out a buddy of mine from work got a new mountain through the promotion we have going on. I need to get my bikes moved down here so I can get out and hit the trails, and get my buddy out there too.
> 
> Been feeling kind of out of it lately so I haven't been hitting the gym hard enough lately.


Did you ever get down to your 215 goal? You close?


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

New update for me and hopefully motivation for all. Myfitnesspal now for 118 days. No skips or misses. Down 42lbs and feel better than I can remember. Still a way to go but wow what a change. Rode 30 miles on my local trail yesterday. Never ridden that many our train bike miles in my life. Keeping the calories in check has been the key for me. It makes exercise both easier and more fun. Keep up the good work guys and it does pay off. Breaks are not an option for these of us who tend to be heavyweights


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

mike1125biking said:


> New update for me and hopefully motivation for all. Myfitnesspal now for 118 days. No skips or misses. Down 42lbs and feel better than I can remember. Still a way to go but wow what a change. Rode 30 miles on my local trail yesterday. Never ridden that many our train bike miles in my life. Keeping the calories in check has been the key for me. It makes exercise both easier and more fun. Keep up the good work guys and it does pay off. Breaks are not an option for these of us who tend to be heavyweights


That's great. Nothing like a little progress to go with your hard work. Keep it going


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

GOTA said:


> Did you ever get down to your 215 goal? You close?


No I haven't yet. My goal is to now weigh 225 by my camping trip in the middle of July. I just got my bikes from my parents' place on Sunday. Need to get them tuned up and ready to go. Going to really be hitting the gym from now on. I'm sick of making up excuses. I'm around 250, haven't lost much weight at all since April, been lazy and busy at work. Now it's time to kick it back into gear.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

toxicity_27 said:


> No I haven't yet. My goal is to now weigh 225 by my camping trip in the middle of July. I just got my bikes from my parents' place on Sunday. Need to get them tuned up and ready to go. Going to really be hitting the gym from now on. I'm sick of making up excuses. I'm around 250, haven't lost much weight at all since April, been lazy and busy at work. Now it's time to kick it back into gear.


The biggest factor in weight loss is diet. Exercise helps more with maintaining a certain weight. Hitting the gym or riding isn't enough to really lose. Focus on your diet and supplement with the exercise and you will hit your goal. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

GOTA said:


> The biggest factor in weight loss is diet. Exercise helps more with maintaining a certain weight. Hitting the gym or riding isn't enough to really lose. Focus on your diet and supplement with the exercise and you will hit your goal. Good luck :thumbsup:


I've completely changed my diet, but have caught myself cheating more lately because of being stressed at work. I need to get back into it, and watch what I eat again.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't let myself cheat. I'm now down 62 lbs since the end of January. Myfitnesspal all the way. Averaging over 100 miles a week this year.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

mike1125biking said:


> Can't let myself cheat. I'm now down 62 lbs since the end of January. Myfitnesspal all the way. Averaging over 100 miles a week this year.


Wow!! 100 miles a week. I thought I was doing pretty well with 9.5 miles per day for 5-6 days a week.

I haven't really ridden for awhile, I caught a few plateaus and it caused me to be discouraged for moment. Maybe I should follow your way and go for around 20 miles a day.

I think I may start to add to my current path and go further out for more miles this week and see what happens.

Losing that 62lbs is fantastic! ! !


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

My average is actually closer to 120 per week and I have hit a few tough spots but I figure every mile is either helping with the weight loss, or helping ride stronger. Win win in my book.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow haven't been on for a while. Didn't get a chance to get the bike out at all this year. I've moved twice, started a new job, got a girlfriend and bought a new Jeep. Its been busy but good. Need to get back in the gym and eating right again.


----------



## BigIrv (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm 6'6" 215 when I'm riding. Used to be HUGE, and I really think you can benefit from my story.

I dropped from 270 to 205 with no exercise at all, I just changed the way I ate. I'm not talking about extreme dieting or anything either. The key is TIME. You need to make the decision to actually change your lifestyle for the better. For me, I started eating more and more salads, less meat and dairy, and just TONS of vegetables, fruits and nuts. I don't have any crazy guidelines, food lists or anything like that.. my only stiff rule is no soda, no fries and I try to keep my eating to healthy choices more often than not. 

I didn't notice anything at all for about 8 months, but stuck with it just for health reasons. Around the 8 month mark I hit a wall where I felt like I had heartburn 24/7 for about a month. I realized that I was eating too much out of habit, and adjusted accordingly. It is my suspicion that my stomach shrunk back down to its natural size, and I was feeling the effects of it. 

Once I adjusted my portions and eating habits to suit my new body internals, the weight just FLEW off. At the 1 year mark I was 225, and about 18 months was at 205. It's been easy to maintain with no changes whatsoever to my lifestyle. When I ride I actually gain muscle weight and end up around 215. Just to be clear, I eat PLENTY of crap... I don't pass up on cheesecake on special nights dining out, ice cream or anything else, but my portions are back down into the stratosphere now. I go to the frozen yogurt place and they hand everyone a QUART container!! People actually fill them up! I just put what should be one serving in the cup and eat it.. I'm totally satisfied. I think that people gorge themselves out of habit.

The really nice part is that once you really begin to change your habits, it snowballs. You actually want to eat healthier and healthier, and you feel the effects of eating unhealthy more. These amplified signals from my body really help me keep on the right track now. 

The best news is that everything is more fun when you're not carrying a ton of extra weight. I ride better, I can make climbs I never made and ride trails without having to stop and catch my breath.. I can hang with my kids better, I don't sweat like crazy when it's humid out anymore. It's just a transformative thing.

I'd encourage you to try making some small changes like I did and stick with them. It's not hard if you actually commit to something you can maintain. It just takes time, and these days all of us are just not accustomed to waiting for anything, so we quit or adjust course.

Best of luck!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

mike1125biking said:


> My average is actually closer to 120 per week and I have hit a few tough spots but I figure every mile is either helping with the weight loss, or helping ride stronger. Win win in my book.


Thats awesome and I thought I was doing wonders ridding 50 miles a week lol

I need another 270 miles to reach my end of year goal but my butt is killing me. So I'm taking 3-4 day off and finally ordered some padded shorts. I was doing great with my FS bike and killer gel seat but that all changed once I started ridding more than an hour at a time. It's a different beast once you cross into the 1.5-2.0 hr+ ridding time.

Anyhow, keep on keeping on peeps!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

50calray said:


> Thats awesome and I thought I was doing wonders ridding 50 miles a week lol
> 
> I need another 270 miles to reach my end of year goal but my butt is killing me. So I'm taking 3-4 day off and finally ordered some padded shorts. I was doing great with my FS bike and killer gel seat but that all changed once I started ridding more than an hour at a time. It's a different beast once you cross into the 1.5-2.0 hr+ ridding time.
> 
> Anyhow, keep on keeping on peeps!


If you're riding that much a gel seat is probably NOT the answer... Get cycling shorts (ridden w/o underwear) and get fitted for a proper seat. I.E. one that fits your anatomical "sit bones". There will be an adjustment perdio to the change... But once that's done you should be able to ride for hours w/o problems (or stopping if your in shape!).


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

BigIrv said:


> I'm 6'6" 215 when I'm riding. Used to be HUGE, and I really think you can benefit from my story.
> 
> I dropped from 270 to 205 with no exercise at all, I just changed the way I ate. I'm not talking about extreme dieting or anything either. The key is TIME. You need to make the decision to actually change your lifestyle for the better. For me, I started eating more and more salads, less meat and dairy, and just TONS of vegetables, fruits and nuts. I don't have any crazy guidelines, food lists or anything like that.. my only stiff rule is no soda, no fries and I try to keep my eating to healthy choices more often than not.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Absolutely!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Diet is way more important to weight loss than exercise. Exercise helps improve muscle and cardio health. Additionally, exercise seems to help elevate metabolism. However, poor dietary choices will negate the exercise benefit at some point...


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

dadtorbn said:


> If you're riding that much a gel seat is probably NOT the answer... Get cycling shorts (ridden w/o underwear) and get fitted for a proper seat. I.E. one that fits your anatomical "sit bones". There will be an adjustment perdio to the change... But once that's done you should be able to ride for hours w/o problems (or stopping if your in shape!).


I finally ordered some padded mtb shorts and underwear :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, finished the year with a few pounds more than I wanted but overall a huge success. Ended with a total of 3970 miles between all 5 bikes. Just couldn't get the weather to cooperate for the last few. A total of 65 lbs off for the year and now it's time to incorporate trainer miles as well. Wish everyone good luck and steady riding for the new year.


----------



## toolundrto (Jul 24, 2010)

look into Paleo diet and get a single speed


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I'm back! It's been a while again since I've been here. Since it's the beginning of the year, my girlfriend and I have decided that we are going to start eating healthier, and going to the gym more often. I also have a friend at work that rides, so when the snow melts we should be hitting the trails. 

Since we've decided to go to the gym more often I've started making excuses, and it eats me inside. I NEED to go, and I'm glad I have someone that wants to change with me. She keeps getting irritated at me because I don't want to go to the gym, or eat healthy, which is what I need. 

I felt pretty proud of myself today for making some chicken, going to be making some fish soon, and then will be hitting the grocery store to get some stuff for salads. What vinaigrette dressing do you recommend? I love ranch dressing, and whatever the stuff from Olive Garden is..

Also my sister-in-law does fitness shows, and I guess there is one in October that I want to do, and that's also some motivation for me. Biggest thing though is to just get out there and do it, stop making excuses. Also, I NEED to ride this year. Last year didn't work out because I seemed constantly busy, but this year I will make time for it.

Here's to a new year!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Its easier to go to the gym before work.

After work you have 10 billion excuses. Things to do at home, hard day at work, errands to run, etc etc etc.

Before work its you vs the alarm clock. If you get out of bed when it goes off, you will get your work out done. You will have "made" time for the gym.



Bike rides? Dont know about you, but for me the fun is all the motivation i need.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

BigRingGrinder said:


> Its easier to go to the gym before work.
> 
> After work you have 10 billion excuses. Things to do at home, hard day at work, errands to run, etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


I have a tough time getting up in the morning. I'm going to be trying a few morning workouts to see how I feel about them, but I generally have more time after work than before work.

As far as riding, the fun is all the motivation I need as well, it just needs to not be snowy, windy and cold here.


----------



## wiploc (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a really hard time getting up in the morning to work out as well, I just really like my sleep. I found myself setting the alarm at night, then about when it would go off I'd just add an hour back on and go back to sleep and get up at normal time. I'd feel a bit guilty about not working out but not enough to drag my butt up consistently.

So, after a few aborted attempts at making morning workouts stick, I just said screw it and started doing my workouts in the evening. Now I hit the bike/weights etc after dinner and only take a day off here or there when something is going on or I feel like I need one. I went from about 300 lbs to a touch under 205 by watching calories, taking it easy on soda/snacks etc and actually doing my evening workouts. As others have said you can still enjoy some naughty foods and have treat days, the key is moderation.

The morning workout has the benefit of making you feel good all day, but don't worry about doing it at night if that works for you. You just have to stop making excuses and do it. Trust me you'll feel much better, and enjoy life more. It's a great feeling to walk up the stairs and not get winded, not die when it's hot outside and to enjoy going swimming again. 

Life's too short to hate how you look and feel, I wish I had committed to dropping the weight years ago.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been looking for some good recipes online. I'm bored of chicken. I need something to spice it up. I've been eating healthy for a couple of days, and I just need to find something that isn't bland and repeated to keep me going. Found some dressing for salads that I like, and isn't too bad for me either. Going to be hitting the gym again tonight, but heading to the grocery store here shortly to find some food to cook it up for the week. 

If anyone has some good recipes let me know.

Also, I've dropped about 2 pounds since last week. Need to keep my focus and keep things going well and go to the gym.


----------



## NytrostarSS (Mar 6, 2006)

Ever make chicken Fajitas? It's really easy and really good, serve it with Guacamole and pico de gallo salsa. 

As for your salad dressing issue, I've found a replacement that works for me. My salads usually consist of spinach, red onion, tomato, Kidney beans, and the sauce, "Sriracha" chili sauce(google it if you've never heard of it...it's low in calories but a bit high in sodium, the good thing is you don't need much to do the job.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

toxicity_27 said:


> I've been looking for some good recipes online. I'm bored of chicken. I need something to spice it up. I've been eating healthy for a couple of days, and I just need to find something that isn't bland and repeated to keep me going. Found some dressing for salads that I like, and isn't too bad for me either. Going to be hitting the gym again tonight, but heading to the grocery store here shortly to find some food to cook it up for the week.
> 
> If anyone has some good recipes let me know.
> 
> Also, I've dropped about 2 pounds since last week. Need to keep my focus and keep things going well and go to the gym.


How has your weight been? Last year I remember you got down to 250 and were trying to get to 225. Did you get there?


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

GOTA said:


> How has your weight been? Last year I remember you got down to 250 and were trying to get to 225. Did you get there?


No I never got there. I ended up meeting my now girlfriend and moving again which hurt my diet and going to the gym. I gained the weight back, but now my girlfriend and I are working on our diets as well as going to the gym.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hit the gym today and sweat my butt off. Had a good workout, now just need to continue the motivation. Can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get on the bike again. Need to bring both in to get tuned up and ready for this season.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

A recurring theme I see throughout your thread and am guilty of myself sometimes is using the word diet. Diet implies short term fix, I recommend changing your lifestyle/eating habits to beat this yoyo dieting effect. Chicken, salads, fish...etc shouldn't be what your going to do this week to get healthy, these meals should be the norm, and bad foods should be a rare treat. Now I know, easier said than done.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea, that's what I've been trying to do. Last year when I had lost the weight, I had changed my lifestyle. When I met my girlfriend and moved everything fell to the wayside for easy food. Now it's being tough on me to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice work. It's so much easier for me to go to the gym when I have someone to go with me. It's nice that my girlfriend will give me crap for not going to the gym and eating how I should. Gives me that extra motivation.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

toxicity_27 said:


> Nice work. It's so much easier for me to go to the gym when I have someone to go with me. It's nice that my girlfriend will give me crap for not going to the gym and eating how I should. Gives me that extra motivation.


Different things work for different people. What's important is finding what works for you and sticking to it. Good luck and keep posting about how things are going.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well a lot of things have been going on since the last time I updated this thread. I moved in with my girlfriend, and have had a lot of work stuff going on. They sent me out to Las Vegas for some training, which was awesome, but very time consuming. Now I'm back in Minnesota, dealing with more snow, but I'm tired of all the excuses. I looked in the mirror today and was incredibly upset. My girlfriend has been giving me crap lately, and I know it's just because she wants me to be healthier and happier. Starting to go to the gym again. Going to start out slow and do cardio for a couple weeks, just to get back into the swing of things. Went to the gym yesterday, and was there for about 45 minutes, which was good, but then I came home and ate some trail mix, which basically offset what I did at the gym. Really starting to watch what I eat (the girlfriend is helping), and not making excuses anymore. 

Starting to get that motivation back. I'm also going to start a daily log with pictures, weight, etc. to make sure I'm staying on task. Anything motivational is more than welcome!


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Stick at it, thats all i can say! I was in a very similar postion to you, where i kept starting my lifestyle change but would fall off it very quickly! I would have one bad day and think well I've broken it now no point continuing! Then on my last attempt i realised it doesn't matter if you have one bad day, because you aren't meant to not eat the things you love, but just in moderation! That was nearly 2 years ago now and those things that i used to love, well i dont love them anymore and don't eat them! Your taste and cravings just change over time. That was 60kg (132lb) ago


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's my plan. It's so tough with my job to eat healthy, and I just need to remember to cook all of my meals for work before work so that I have no excuse. Plus it'll save me money!


----------



## YJGUY (Mar 16, 2005)

We sound very alike and I know it's tough to get back into the healthy groove. Keep at it man!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks man! My girlfriend and I had a talk about it again yesterday. She says she wants me to be healthy, which really helps. Going to be cooking some food tomorrow so that I'll have food for work. Also going to start eating salads again, and going to the gym. Time to get back on the horse!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Turns out my girlfriend was cheating on me. Needless to say we are no longer together. I also lost my job since the last time I've been on here. It's been a pretty difficult week for me, but I'm managing to deal with it. I have seen one bright side, and that's the fact that I can finally start going to the gym like I used to. Here's to the next step!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I cooked up some food for meals for about the next week or so. I was looking through some pictures of me last summer and couldn't believe how thin I looked, which was really motivational for me. I'm glad I finally got the meal cooking out of the way, now I just need to buy some other groceries (salad, eggs, etc.) and keep it going. Finally taking that first step (again)!


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep at it I am also starting over, Sorry to hear about the changes girlfriend and job, just remember things happen for a reason and you are free to have the adventure you always wanted... Take care and keep us updated I am going to try and be in here more since it helps with my motivation ...


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Glad to hear your making a concerted effort again. It's tough when your at a down poi t in your life. Keep at it and keep your heart in it. Do'nt focus on the bad stuff that's happened to you. Move onward and upward!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

freebird914 said:


> Keep at it I am also starting over, Sorry to hear about the changes girlfriend and job, just remember things happen for a reason and you are free to have the adventure you always wanted... Take care and keep us updated I am going to try and be in here more since it helps with my motivation ...





askibum02 said:


> Glad to hear your making a concerted effort again. It's tough when your at a down poi t in your life. Keep at it and keep your heart in it. Do'nt focus on the bad stuff that's happened to you. Move onward and upward!


Thanks guys. When I get home from celebrating Mother's Day I'll be getting my workouts for the gym ready and getting prepared for the change again. I also plan on posting the picture I saw of me in my room to motivate me further.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Weighed myself at 275 today. Not happy with that at all. This is the biggest I've been in a long time. Ate decent today, and went to the gym tonight and had a good workout. I know I'll be sore tomorrow, but I've just gotta keep going. Going to start using MyFitnessPal again since that really helped me track my calories and such.

My sister in law does figure competitions, and I'm planning on doing one with her in October as long as I can attain my goal. She's going to help me set up a meal plan, and as of now I've got my training set, though I should probably add more cardio, but that will come in time. Just going to start getting back into the swing of things first so I don't burn myself out. 

Need to get the bikes down and tuned up so I can hit the trails, or even just ride when I have some time since I didn't get out at all last year.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Been having a good day so far. Logged everything I ate, and I have been eating pretty decently. Also went to the grocery store to get some more stuff, bought some turkey, chicken and salad. I already have a light dressing that isn't like the ranch that I used to love. 

Just got back from the gym where I had a hell of a good workout. Can definitely tell my shoulders are weak though, so I need to work on that. Starting to feel a lot better about everything which is nice for a change. Just need to keep it going!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Stripes said:


> Great job :thumbsup:
> 
> You may have heard this before, but remember it's a marathon not a sprint. Right now, I'm working out 4 times a week (1 day on the DJ, 2 days on the mountain bike, 1 day weight training, but everyday stretching), but I'll eventually up it to 5 days a week with yoga or cardio kickboxing.
> 
> Don't forget to drink water--the more you can flush out old water, the better you'll feel (and it'll help with water retention).


Thanks! I drink about 3 or more liters of water a day. I love working out, so it's just getting back into the habit of it that's going to be the biggest hurdle. Also, weighed myself this morning and I'm down to 269. Yes I know weight fluctuates a lot and a majority of that is water weight, but it's still motivational. I'm excited to get to the gym again today and have another good workout.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it's been about a week since I was here last. Things are going about as good as they can. The toughest part is getting back to eating right, but I have a meal plan all printed out, and it's now just sticking to it. Lifting has been going well. I've definitely increased what I can lift in the short time I've been going which just motivates me more. I need to get back to where I was at last year, and shoot past it. All in all, I'd say I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't forgotten about this thread even though it's been a while since I've updated. I may be getting a job soon at another dealership. Waiting to hear back on the background check and if I need to interview with another manager or not. I started the Insanity workout last night with my brother and his wife. It's going to be helpful that we're all doing it together. I've been going to the gym about 5 times a week to lift. I can tell I've lost fat, but haven't lost any weight. I'm sure the Insanity workout will take care of that part though. 

Still trying to stay sane and get over everything that happened a couple months ago, slowly but surely everything is getting better. Still need to get the bike down, get it tuned up and get out on the trails, I just haven't been able to find the free time to do it yet. I will force myself very soon though.


----------



## dshoe70 (May 8, 2013)

I'm about 6'1"-ish, and around upper 230-ish. With ride gear, I'm probably more like 250-ish. I got started into running a little over three years ago. Up until now, I haven't done anything major as far as running is concerned, but I did have long spurts of doing it regularly. I had to put the running on hold about 3.5 months ago though because I developed a case of plantar fah-shite-us in one of my feet. I miss running, and and can't wait to get back to it if/when me and my foot are ever ready.

While I was running regularly, I got down to about 219 pounds. That was down from around 240-ish. It didn't take long to do, either. Since I haven't been running, I'm right back up there.

Another thing that has helped for me is that I quit eating more than one or two regular meals per day. I try to do just one, but sometimes it doesn't work out as well as I would like (and I end up having two). To supplement for the other lost meals, I've been drinking those meal replacement shakes. I like it. It works out good, for the most part. It's quick, easy, and efficient, since I hate cooking. The one or two meals I do eat per day are out at restaurants, which I know can be very bad if you don't watch what you're doing. I try to pay attention as much as possible though.

I also hit the gym about three times per week, and do some light weights and ride the elliptical machine for upwards of 30 minutes or so. I've been doing that during the time that I haven't been able to run. My goal is to eventually get down to about 200 pounds. Of course, I ride my mountain bike just about every weekend, and also hike about every other weekend.

For those of you reading this and may be struggling with finding a niche as far as diet is concerned, you might give those shakes that I mentioned a try. I've been happy with them, and I've been doing it for probably about 2.5 - 3 years now. I know it wouldn't work for everyone, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally got around to taking my before pictures, even though they aren't really before. Also have completed the first week of Insanity! I can tell my cardio has gotten better, just doing some of the exercises they have you do, but it is a hell of a workout. I lift earlier in the day and then do Insanity with my brother and his wife. By the end of the workout we all want to die!

Still haven't gotten the bike out, planning on taking it down after we clean up the garage and do a quick once over and go for a quick ride. Should be starting up a new job soon, so after I have some spare money I'll bring both bikes in to get their once over done and then find time to hit the trails.

Haven't lost much weight, but can definitely notice the shift from fat to muscle. I look a lot thinner than I had, and I feel a lot better.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

toxicity_27 said:


> Finally got around to taking my before pictures, even though they aren't really before. Also have completed the first week of Insanity! I can tell my cardio has gotten better, just doing some of the exercises they have you do, but it is a hell of a workout. I lift earlier in the day and then do Insanity with my brother and his wife. By the end of the workout we all want to die!
> 
> Still haven't gotten the bike out, planning on taking it down after we clean up the garage and do a quick once over and go for a quick ride. Should be starting up a new job soon, so after I have some spare money I'll bring both bikes in to get their once over done and then find time to hit the trails.
> 
> Haven't lost much weight, but can definitely notice the shift from fat to muscle. I look a lot thinner than I had, and I feel a lot better.


I want to try Insanity but I don't want it to interfere with riding season. I'm thinking it's probably better as a winter activity. The commercials for it are impressive. Please share your progress as you go through it.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

GOTA said:


> I want to try Insanity but I don't want it to interfere with riding season. I'm thinking it's probably better as a winter activity. The commercials for it are impressive. Please share your progress as you go through it.


It definitely takes a lot out of you! There is no way I can keep up with the guys on the DVD, but I do what I can and it seems to be working so far. It definitely helps having someone do it with you for the motivation.

Was cleaning out the garage today and saw my bikes hanging there. Really made me want to take them down and get everything taken care of. Hopefully soon!


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

I've always been in decent shape, but recently decided to really pay attention to what I eat/drink. I also happen to really enjoy eating healthier snacks, which was a bonus. I never realized how many calories I DRANK! I am also lucky enough to have a gym at work. Well a year went by, as did 30 lbs, and 4 inches off my waist. Oh yeah, I haul a$$ on the bike now too, which is the best part.


----------



## dshoe70 (May 8, 2013)

tysonnemb said:


> i've always been in decent shape, but recently decided to really pay attention to what i eat/drink. I also happen to really enjoy eating healthier snacks, which was a bonus. I never realized how many calories i drank! I am also lucky enough to have a gym at work. Well a year went by, as did 30 lbs, and 4 inches off my waist. Oh yeah, i haul a$$ on the bike now too, which is the best part.


Awesome!!!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Put a shirt on that I normally wear all the time, but haven't since I started working out, and it was like a dress! Couldn't believe how big the shirt is on me now! Loving the way everything is turning around. Just gotta keep it going!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Went to a figure and body building competition yesterday, and it really got me motivated. I'm planning on doing a competition in October depending on where I get to with my weight loss and everything, so seeing that really let me know what I'm working towards. Week 2 of Insanity starts tonight, and I can't wait! I never thought I would say that I'm excited to do the Insanity workout, but it's starting to get me more motivated.


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

toxicity_27 said:


> Went to a figure and body building competition yesterday, and it really got me motivated. I'm planning on doing a competition in October depending on where I get to with my weight loss and everything, so seeing that really let me know what I'm working towards. Week 2 of Insanity starts tonight, and I can't wait! I never thought I would say that I'm excited to do the Insanity workout, but it's starting to get me more motivated.


I watched disk 1, and watched the test. That's as far as I got. Glad I didn't pay for it! I've heard nothing but good things about them, just have had a hard time eliminating the excuses. Awesome that you found something to motivate you, though. Goals help a ton.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

tysonnemb said:


> I watched disk 1, and watched the test. That's as far as I got. Glad I didn't pay for it! I've heard nothing but good things about them, just have had a hard time eliminating the excuses. Awesome that you found something to motivate you, though. Goals help a ton.


I didn't pay for it either! My sister in law found in on Craigslist for like $50, never used! I can't say yet if it's worth it, but so far it seems to be working for me.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I started my new job. It's a lot different than my old one, and I'm not sure how I like it just yet. I'm going to be keeping my resume out there and maybe something I like more will come along. Lately I've been kinda down in the dumps thinking about all the crap that happened a couple months ago which isn't helping things. Still doing Insanity everyday, though with the new job hitting the gym is going to be more difficult with doing Insanity so I'll need to figure out a schedule.

Down to 266 as of this morning, which weight wise isn't that great, but I can tell in my clothes, and how I look that it's a lot healthier 266. Just need to keep getting to the gym and doing Insanity!


----------

